# Pigeon fussy with seeds?



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

I feed my pet pigeon canary & finch seeds & notice he always goes 4 the dark canola seeds 1st, the other seeds are white French millet, panorama & fine shell grit, some of the plain seeds get left behind. 

Why does he just go 4 the canola ones? & looks 4 more 2 eat where there is dirt & lawn.? 

Is there other seeds that r better? I sometimes give Cody dried peas, the other seeds mixes r budgie, cockateil & bigger parrot mixes with red round seeds but Cody won't eat the long Shelly looking wheat & I haven't seen canola seed sold separately


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You want them to eat a variety, a mix for doves may be better if you can't find pigeon grains to feed. They will eat what they want first, but if the feed is left without adding more then they do get hungry enough to eat the other seeds and peas.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Most fodder stores will sell mixes specificly designed for pigeons , they can contain up to 5 or more different seeds including wheat , milo , peas , corn . Some may even have safflower seeds which seem to be a favourite for many pigeons , being an oil seed they can heat birds up so I reduce the amount I give in summer , but in winter I am more generous with the amount I give. I do on occassions give a scoop of canary mix to give them variety .....they seem to enjoy it !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those seeds are way too small for a pigeon. It would take too many to fill him up. They need other things to be healthy. As sw mentioned, a dove mix would be much better if you cannot find a pigeon mix. To that you could add split green peas and dried lentils from the market, and maybe more safflower seeds. He needs variety.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

Cody does spend a while eating the canary seeds sometimes, my other pigeon I used 2 have years ago ate the red round seeds 1st, does every pigeon have its own favourite like people? I always think a variety of seeds is better, but I wonder if a pigeons favourite type of seed, is a healthier type?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

CosmicPigeon said:


> I always think a variety of seeds is better, but I wonder if a pigeons favourite type of seed, is a healthier type?


Your right when you say variety .......if you mix it with a pigeon or dove mix I don't see much of a problem , but.....as said , a canary mix on it's own isn't such a good idea and won't meet the needs of a pigeon .

It would appear oil seeds are a favourite of many pigeons , but over done can cause problems . For instance in summer you would cut them back , they can heat the birds up....It would be a bit like wearing a jumper on a 40 degree day and not being able to take it off.......best way I can explain it


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

R there any seeds that could make a pigeon lose more of their feathers than normal at a time? , my other pigeon Pidge had this happen but I don't know if it was the moulting season or cockatiel seed mix, it was during summer, Cody started his moult at the start of March & he had pin feathers around his beak that grew back pretty quickly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CosmicPigeon said:


> R there any seeds that could make a pigeon lose more of their feathers than normal at a time? , my other pigeon Pidge had this happen but I don't know if it was the moulting season or cockatiel seed mix, it was during summer, Cody started his moult at the start of March & he had pin feathers around his beak that grew back pretty quickly


no, I don't know of any. but it is molting time where you are.


----------

